

_STARCODER: the first mmo game teaching kids how to code - jd________
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/232672973/starcoder-learning-to-code-is-more-fun-together

======
gcb0
why kickstart something like this?

invest the time to already sell support contracts with schools... and private
schools would love that. and just work with the know and tested open source
model for the actual game.

~~~
jd________
thanks for the input. i've looked into a few open source models. can you tell
me more about how this might work or any examples of open source games with
this model that i could possibly emulate?

